# VIDEO: How cut the core samples from drillpipe



## murtada abdein (26 أبريل 2010)

If you interested in well test special in coring and core analysis you can see this video shows how we cut core and take it to laboratory for test
Please see attach
this is the link:
http://www.4shared.com/file/232066320/7958e8fb/Core_Cut_LQ.html
I hope it is useful as I found it
Good Luck


----------



## GeoOo (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## haider_h99 (2 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المسهلي (22 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------

